# SOUNDS!



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Although this contains some non-American engines, I'll post it here. The statistics they show are amazing: cubic inches, torque, horsepower, RPMs. Wonderful sounds!

This video is best listened to using headphones or ear buds.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

